# Help with dog's diet?!?



## halfapersonxx (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here and was hoping to get some opinions on our dogs' current diet and maybe some advice for improving it, if necessary.. 

We have two dogs; Rusty is a mix of possibly Cocker Spaniel/Shi Tzu/around 8 years old (we're not sure of his exact breed/age as he's a rescued stray) and Mikey is a 3 year old Jack Russel. 

Here's what they're currently being fed: 
For breakfast they get about 2-3 Tbsp of Beneful Prepared Meals (roasted chicken) 
For dinner they get Beneful Healthy Weight kibble (chicken/vegetable) mixed with a 'Steak-Um' minute steak... 

They're also getting a ton of treats between meals during the day; everything from Canine Carry-Outs, Milo's Kitchen Chicken Meatballs, Dingo/Dreambones, Milk Bones, and probably more that I'm forgetting... 



I don't agree with what they're being fed, but my parents seem to think it's a perfectly healthy diet for them despite the fact that Rusty is over weight, has major teeth problems (he's had several pulled already), gets regular ear infections, and always looks 'bogged down' and miserable. We've only had Mikey since December so I don't think this 'diet' has really caught up to him fully, but he constantly has loose stools and also goes about 4-5 times a day (they'd rate about a 50 on the 'poop chart' most of the time, sometimes a 25)... 



Any input on this would be very much appreciated.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

First, send your parents to the movies
Second, get a trash bag and throw everything out
Third, go to Petco or Petsmart and get a bag of Bil-Jac, Eukanuba Maintenance or Pro-Plan ALS Sport. I would probably get Eukanuba M.
Fourth, when they get home explain to them what you did and where they can get the food.

My experience with my own parents is that they will not get a better food on their own and they absolutely will not go out of their way to get something better even if you start them off.

Get something very reliable and easy to buy, because if the dog gets sick or won't eat the new food or they can't find it you have lost your shot.

You have one shot, that's how parent's are.


----------



## halfapersonxx (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for replying! 

I've been trying to tell my parents for a while that they're feeding the dogs garbage, but they don't listen to me. Ever. Maybe if they see that other people agree, they'll listen. Luckily they're out of town until Sunday so I'm using this time to research different foods to see what's best.. 

What are your thoughts on Freshpet Select & Serve mixed with some of the Healthwise (or even some other type of quality kibble)? 

I saw Freshpet getting really good reviews on dogfoodadvisor so I did pick up a roll of it.. I've only mixed a small amount of it in with their Beneful kibble the last two days to try it out. Rusty is a little iffy but eventually ate. Mikey is a vacuum and will eat anything.. 


hwell:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I think many have an issue with the sodium content of FP... and it would be super expensive to feed on a regular basis.


Monster,

I think you might be generalizing parents. You know those aren't your favorite foods... why not recommend Tim's right from the start? You might be surprised.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

halfapersonxx said:


> Thank you for replying!
> 
> I've been trying to tell my parents for a while that they're feeding the dogs garbage, but they don't listen to me. Ever. Maybe if they see that other people agree, they'll listen. Luckily they're out of town until Sunday so I'm using this time to research different foods to see what's best..
> 
> ...


Dogs don't NEED wet toppers on their food. Healthwise is an amazing food and has done very well on my dog when many others did not. It has also improved her oral health (less plaque build up). 
I find that wet food makes a dog's teeth really bad! Some may disagree with that but when I have switched a foster to a primarily wet diet to an all kibble diet, their teeth aren't nearly as bad. Also, all of this Beneful is full of sugar which is not good for a dog... especially their teeth!
Other affordable brands I would recommend- Nutram, Horizon Complete, Nutrisource. Good luck!


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> I think many have an issue with the sodium content of FP... and it would be super expensive to feed on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> Monster,
> ...


I might be generalizing, but based on the facts, sounds like they need convenience and brands they already know.

And, those brands are a giant improvement without any complication at all.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Convenience?

Petflow will have Tim's to their DOORSTEP in 3 days 

Talk to them, Monster. They'll listen


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> Convenience?
> 
> Petflow will have Tim's to their DOORSTEP in 3 days
> 
> Talk to them, Monster. They'll listen


Very true, 3 days.....but buying pet food online is a big jump for people. Look at what they are eating now. I think something they can buy easily, that they know, when they are out running errands is the way to go. My parents bought food on-line once and never followed up and never will again. They said it was too complicated. My father said it made no economic sense for anyone and thought it was foolish.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah, I get it. 

I was nearly the same way until i did it. 

Once you have it shipped to your doorstep though.... its pretty easy. 

I think Petflow has Tim's for about $55 right now for a big bag(44 lbs) if you sign up for auto delivery...Note-I think this is the 1st shipment only. That is a really good price.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

This discussion reminds me of the old dad who stuffed an invoice into the cd slot on his computer thinking it will be paid if he does. His kids told him you can pay your bills on the computer now dad and the dad saw no other way of getting the invoice in there 

Anyways, yeah something easy and on the cheap side from Petsmart or Petco will be a huge upgrade.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I do agree with sending your parents to the movies and tossing out all the food but not the food choices. For the OP, are there pet or feed stores where you live? If yes, can you look and see if any of them carry Fromm?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree that these are probably parents who won't follow through with a change of food unless: 

1. It's super convenient to pick up the new bag
2. The price is reasonable
3. They start seeing results in their dogs' health - may cut down on vet visits.

Like Monster'sDad said, take your big one shot chance and go buy some new food. If PetSmart or Petco is closest to them and a familiar name, they pick up some Eukanuba. If a feedstore or something else is close, try to find some NutriSource or Fromm Classic or Dr. Tim. 

I applaud the OP for attempting to make a change. A long time ago I convinced my in-laws to stop feeding their papillon Beneful. They had enough money to feed any grade of food; they simply didn't know any better and it was easy for them to buy at a grocery store. Those Beneful TV commercials are quite compelling unfortunately. There was one small dog boutique in their town and not far from where they lived. Mostly they sold home-made dog treats but also a few lines of food. I knew my mother-in-law would have a good time shopping there; so I told her to buy the Solid Gold Wee Bits. Final upshot was that they were amazed at how interested their dog became in its food; how much longer its coat grew; and his newfound energy. 

Hope it works for you.


----------



## halfapersonxx (Mar 27, 2013)

kevin bradley said:


> I think many have an issue with the sodium content of FP... and it would be super expensive to feed on a regular basis.
> 
> Monster,
> 
> I think you might be generalizing parents. You know those aren't your favorite foods... why not recommend Tim's right from the start? You might be surprised.


Do you think the sodium would still be too high if they were only getting a small amount as a topper? That would cut down on the price too. It was a little under $5 a roll at Walmart and will last a week between the two dogs given as a topper... A small tub of the beneful prepared meals lasts two days between them and those aren't exactly CHEAP price wise. If anything, I think the price would be the same. 

Back to the sodium, the 'steak-ums' they were getting as a topper for dinner have 40mg of sodium per serving and each dog got a full one.. I'm not sure at all how that compares to the sodium in the FP but Mikey's "toothpaste poo" has calmed down after two days of the FP/Beneful kibble. 




brindle said:


> Dogs don't NEED wet toppers on their food. Healthwise is an amazing food and has done very well on my dog when many others did not. It has also improved her oral health (less plaque build up).
> I find that wet food makes a dog's teeth really bad! Some may disagree with that but when I have switched a foster to a primarily wet diet to an all kibble diet, their teeth aren't nearly as bad. Also, all of this Beneful is full of sugar which is not good for a dog... especially their teeth!
> Other affordable brands I would recommend- Nutram, Horizon Complete, Nutrisource. Good luck!



I agree that they don't NEED wet toppers, but Rusty is SO spoiled and picky at this point... He's also missing several teeth already and does have a difficult time with harder food/treats. Plus, I think cutting out 'toppers' completely will be too much for my parents (my mom mainly) because she's convinced that he absolutely 100% needs them, if that makes any sense? 





monster'sdad said:


> I might be generalizing, but based on the facts, sounds like they need convenience and brands they already know.
> 
> And, those brands are a giant improvement without any complication at all.


The convenience is basically just for me right now to be able to switch the dogs before they get back on Sunday. If they hear that the dogs ate other food all week, they might be more convinced to keep going with it.. 

If they decide to keep going with better food, I might be able to talk them into getting even better quality kibble from the internet a little ways down the road. Neither of them are 'afraid' of computers or anything so that's a plus.






InkedMarie said:


> I do agree with sending your parents to the movies and tossing out all the food but not the food choices. For the OP, are there pet or feed stores where you live? If yes, can you look and see if any of them carry Fromm?


We have a Petsmart and Pet Supplies Plus. There might be a feed store not too far from here, I'll have to find out..The Petco in this area closed about a year ago. 



PDXdogmom said:


> I agree that these are probably parents who won't follow through with a change of food unless:
> 
> 1. It's super convenient to pick up the new bag
> 2. The price is reasonable
> ...



I wish those three reasons were why my parents might not follow through with this when they get home.. If Rusty doesn't eat immediately, my mom will say he's starving to death and we're being mean/neglecting him.. Like I said, she spoils that dog to no end. 







Thanks for all the advice, I really do appreciate it. 

When I get them new kibble, should I still mix in a little bit of the beneful or just switch everything out completely at once?? They haven't had their 'steak-ums' since sunday night - I absolutely refuse to cook those things so I think they stopped looking/hoping for those, which is good. 

According to NutriSource's website, it's sold at our local Pet Supplies Plus so Im going to pick up a bag on my way home from work tonight. I can't find any local dealers for Fromm or Dr. Tim's.. 
Any suggestions as to the type of NutriSource? There are a lot of choices on their site....


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Nutrisource Chicken and Rice Adult.

PSP has a good selection as does PetValu, Performatrin is a good buy.

See if you can find Annamaet Encore at a local store. That is a PA-based company.


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> Nutrisource Chicken and Rice Adult.
> 
> PSP has a good selection as does PetValu, Performatrin is a good buy.
> 
> See if you can find Annamaet Encore at a local store. That is a PA-based company.


I can stand where I am and spit into PA...and you can't find Annamaet anywhere around here here.

As for Pet Supplies Plus isn't a bad place, and they give out coupons online like WHOA. 

They sell Eagle Pack I know...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Pet Supplies Plus has very competitive prices, and when they have sales, you can get a great deal. Plus, they offer a really good selection of premium foods, and premium foods that are still fairly priced.


----------



## halfapersonxx (Mar 27, 2013)

Stopped at Pet Supplies Plus a little while ago, and yeah, they have a lot more choices than I ever see at Petsmart... Unfortunately, they only had 40lb bags of NutriSource and I couldn't buy that huge bag and not have them eat it. They also didn't have Healthwise... Didn't see anything by Fromm or Dr.Tims either and the only other name I remembered seeing come up a lot on here was Wellness (the store was getting ready to close so I was kind of rushed) so I got them a small bag of that (grain free, small breed). 

do you think I should mix it with a little bit of the beneful for a few days??


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

halfapersonxx said:


> Stopped at Pet Supplies Plus a little while ago, and yeah, they have a lot more choices than I ever see at Petsmart... Unfortunately, they only had 40lb bags of NutriSource and I couldn't buy that huge bag and not have them eat it. They also didn't have Healthwise... Didn't see anything by Fromm or Dr.Tims either and the only other name I remembered seeing come up a lot on here was Wellness (the store was getting ready to close so I was kind of rushed) so I got them a small bag of that (grain free, small breed).
> 
> do you think I should mix it with a little bit of the beneful for a few days??


Wellness is better than the other stuff mentioned from PetSmart, IMO. I'd mix it at first, to avoid tummy upset, especially since the dog's going from French fries and twinkies, so to speak, to a high protein diet. Their canned food is good too, if you absolutely need a wet mixer for the picky one.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

halfapersonxx said:


> Stopped at Pet Supplies Plus a little while ago, and yeah, they have a lot more choices than I ever see at Petsmart... Unfortunately, they only had 40lb bags of NutriSource and I couldn't buy that huge bag and not have them eat it. They also didn't have Healthwise... Didn't see anything by Fromm or Dr.Tims either and the only other name I remembered seeing come up a lot on here was Wellness (the store was getting ready to close so I was kind of rushed) so I got them a small bag of that (grain free, small breed).
> 
> do you think I should mix it with a little bit of the beneful for a few days??


Why don't you write down what brands they do carry, then we can help you. Unless your dogs are very used to getting new foods without a transition, you need to mix it in over a week or so. Start out with 3/4 of the old food, 1/4 of the new and so on


----------



## halfapersonxx (Mar 27, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> Why don't you write down what brands they do carry, then we can help you. Unless your dogs are very used to getting new foods without a transition, you need to mix it in over a week or so. Start out with 3/4 of the old food, 1/4 of the new and so on


By the time I was able to get there the store was basically closing otherwise I definitely would have been searching/posting on here while in the store lol. My parents get home on Sunday so I really had to make a decision on a bag of food right there on the spot to start the transition as soon as possible.. 

They ate the Wellness mixed with the Beneful and a bit of the Freshpet mushed up and mixed around just so Rusty would see some 'soft food' in there. He's the picky one and won't go anywhere near plain kibble. 

So I guess now my question is; was the Wellness Grain Free a good choice to switch them over to something healthier? IF my parents don't switch them back over to Beneful and Steak-Um's, I don't think there would be a problem with upgrading to an even better food down the road but as of right now, I have to go with this. Unless it was a BAD choice then I'll obviously go get something else today. Opinions on the Freshpet? Someone mentioned about the sodium but didn't go into detail .. The dogs eat a [very] small amount of it without kibble for their breakfast 'snack'.. 

Another question is what signs to look for if the food doesn't agree with the dogs or causes allergies or something? I keep seeing a lot of people on here saying about how certain brands make their dogs itchy/greasy, eye goop, gassy, and a whole bunch of other things... I honestly never really paid attention to how much/often they normally scratch and what not so how would I know if the new food is making them itchy or even sick? Rusty ALWAYS had greasy fur and eye goops so maybe a better diet will turn that around? 





Sorry if I'm being a pain or asking stupid questions, I'm a bit stressed out about this because I know I'm in for a whole world of trouble when the parents get back.. I need as much information as I can get so they don't freak out too much.. hwell:


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

I would have kept things very simple.

Bil-Jac is probably the most palatable of all the dry food because it has a lot of chicken organs like liver.

If you want your parents to stick with this, asking them to buy a $12.99 roll of Fresh Pet is not gonna work.

Just keep it simple. Wellness is a good food, but it is far pricier than Bil-Jac and you have a better shot with the picky dog.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd skip the fresh pet until the dogs are switched onto the wellness kibble- don't want anything extra at this point. Freeze the roll you have for later!


----------



## halfapersonxx (Mar 27, 2013)

monster'sdad said:


> I would have kept things very simple.
> 
> Bil-Jac is probably the most palatable of all the dry food because it has a lot of chicken organs like liver.
> 
> ...



I know what you're saying about keeping it simple, I really do, but I needed to stick with something similar to the Beneful/Steak-Um thing but with different, healthier food to avoid having my mom go into an all out rage when she gets home.

The picky dog actually ate a few pieces of the Wellness that I gave him as a 'treat', something he's NEVER done with any dry food so I'll gladly spend the extra money for it...As for the Fresh Pet, it was $5 at Walmart. Whether that's still a bad price, I don't know... 




Caty M said:


> I'd skip the fresh pet until the dogs are switched onto the wellness kibble- don't want anything extra at this point. Freeze the roll you have for later!


The picky dog won't eat dry food only


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

There's nothing alarming about Freshpet that would prevent me from feeding it as a Topper if thats what you are looking for. I know its high in sodium. Tim or Monster or Vike will have to comment on sodium concerns for Dogs. Personally, I doubt seriously that feeding Freshpet occasionally is going to cause any harm. But that more a common sense answer than any vast knowledge I have about the impact of excessive sodium on canines.

But if you are determined to do a Topper, why not just cook up some chicken or ground beef and toss it in on occassion? You have to be a bit careful about adding too much because you may throw off the Calcium/Phosphorous ratio. But I don't think a bit is an issue. Or Eggs?... Raw eggs can be a concern for some and I'll let others debate that one. If it is, hardboil them. Voila... you have an entire box of "toppers" for about $1.50 and most Dogs love eggs. I think small amounts of cottage cheese can be used as a topper also.

there are lots of options as toppers. Also, what about wet foods? There are many quality canned foods on the market... they are WAY to expensive to feed solely but as a topper, sure. 

Having been thru a picky pet eater(though mine was due to Cancer savaging my boys internal system), I realize that it can be really frustrating. Has this Dog been checked out by a Vet?... Had I to do it over, the FIRST day I saw Harry turn his nose up at kibble, I would have had him in for an ultrasound. I waited a month thinking I could outwit him and outstrategize him when I should have known right away something was gravely wrong. PERIOD. But thats me. My boy is gone now and I don't have a time machine.

As far as which kibble to feed.... Pandora's box, there. Good luck. My criteria has become pretty simple... minimal to no recall company, good customer service, low ash, no by products, decent meat content. Tim's, Fromm and Nutrisource work ok for me. Currently feeding Tim's to my 2 older Dogs who are still here with me. Tim, Monster and Vike can get into all the science behind Dog food. I'm not in their league.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> There's nothing alarming about Freshpet that would prevent me from feeding it as a Topper if thats what you are looking for. I know its high in sodium. Tim or Monster or Vike will have to comment on sodium concerns for Dogs. Personally, I doubt seriously that feeding Freshpet occasionally is going to cause any harm. But that more a common sense answer than any vast knowledge I have about the impact of excessive sodium on canines.
> 
> 
> .


You brought up Freshpet or someone else did....my neighbors are feeding it as a sole diet, they say it's raw food. Technically it is but I dunno, doesn't seem like "real" raw to me.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> You brought up Freshpet or someone else did....my neighbors are feeding it as a sole diet, they say it's raw food. Technically it is but I dunno, doesn't seem like "real" raw to me.


Freshpet Select Dog & Cat Food | Healthy Pet Food

it's cooked, not raw.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> Freshpet Select Dog & Cat Food | Healthy Pet Food
> 
> it's cooked, not raw.


They think they're doing raw. Don't worry, I'm not going to hook you up with them; Steve's eyes will appear unglazed compared to them!


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Spending $12.99 for 2lbs of water seems like a bad way to go through life. If you have spoiled your dogs so much they won't eat dry you can just use a raw egg yolk mixed in.

I have a source for grass fed, amish green tripe for $1.25lb, about the same water content.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Spending $12.99 for 2lbs of water seems like a bad way to go through life. If you have spoiled your dogs so much they won't eat dry you can just use a raw egg yolk mixed in.
> 
> I have a source for grass fed, amish green tripe for $1.25lb, about the same water content.


Are you Peking of Freshpet?


----------



## halfapersonxx (Mar 27, 2013)

kevin bradley said:


> There's nothing alarming about Freshpet that would prevent me from feeding it as a Topper if thats what you are looking for. I know its high in sodium. Tim or Monster or Vike will have to comment on sodium concerns for Dogs. Personally, I doubt seriously that feeding Freshpet occasionally is going to cause any harm. But that more a common sense answer than any vast knowledge I have about the impact of excessive sodium on canines.
> 
> But if you are determined to do a Topper, why not just cook up some chicken or ground beef and toss it in on occassion? You have to be a bit careful about adding too much because you may throw off the Calcium/Phosphorous ratio. But I don't think a bit is an issue. Or Eggs?... Raw eggs can be a concern for some and I'll let others debate that one. If it is, hardboil them. Voila... you have an entire box of "toppers" for about $1.50 and most Dogs love eggs. I think small amounts of cottage cheese can be used as a topper also.
> 
> ...



Thanks for replying.. I didn't think the Freshpet would be BAD as a topper, but just wanted to make sure. As for cooking them chicken/beef/eggs, I doubt my parents are going to do that even though they've been "cooking" for them already but they were steak-ums (minute steaks) and are done in under 90 seconds. -sigh- I'll definitely mention it to them though! 

The dogs were taken to the Vet a few months ago.. According to him both dogs are "okay". Whatever that means... 

Also, I'm really sorry to hear about your dog


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

halfapersonxx said:


> Thanks for replying.. I didn't think the Freshpet would be BAD as a topper, but just wanted to make sure. As for cooking them chicken/beef/eggs, I doubt my parents are going to do that even though they've been "cooking" for them already but they were steak-ums (minute steaks) and are done in under 90 seconds. -sigh- I'll definitely mention it to them though!
> 
> The dogs were taken to the Vet a few months ago.. According to him both dogs are "okay". Whatever that means...
> 
> Also, I'm really sorry to hear about your dog



thanks. Life sucks right now but everyone tells me time will heal me. So I cry, and I wait. and I wait. 

Don't get too hung up on food. I overanalyzed foods and it did nothing for me. I'd probably just pick a decent food from a reputable source...limit the by products, get something with high meat content... and call it good. 

I think some of our "fears" are overblown, personally. Diamond comes to mind... many of us are TERRIFIED of Diamond produced foods. In reality, our Dogs probably have a 1 in a million chance of anything happening to them by the evil empire of Diamond. Probably the only thing that would happen is that we'd save a crapload of money. 

But I get it, we all want to keep our Dogs "safe." I tried to keep Harry "safe" too. Go Natural, Evo, Honest Kitchen, Orijen. Tim's... Hell, he got it all.... including Cancer with a Mitotic index of 72. Go look that up if you really want to rock your world. 

Sorry if I sound bitter. I guess I am. I just find some of our Food debates so freaking trivial. While I wouldn't advise feeding your Dogs Steak Ums on a regular basis... in reality, it probably doesn't matter if they get an occassional Steak UM.

Oooooh, Carbs make Cancer grow. Yep, I've seen family Dogs get PANCAKES.. FREAKING Godforsaken Carb Ridden/GLYCEMIC INDEX BLOWING Pancakes regularly in my family. Christ, my aunt and uncle still do it. This, coupled with MEIJER brand Dog food with CORN as the first ingredient. You watch, their dam Dog will live to be 16. I can almost predict it with confidence.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> They think they're doing raw. Don't worry, I'm not going to hook you up with them; Steve's eyes will appear unglazed compared to them!


we do NOT want steve's eyes to glaze. EVER LOL


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> we do NOT want steve's eyes to glaze. EVER LOL


LOL, yup! I typed up everything you said, with the amounts of food each needs and what goes in their food, for supplements. 
Put that inside the cupboard door. Started a list today of who's eating what and when they started so if someone has an issue, I know what they're eating.


----------



## halfapersonxx (Mar 27, 2013)

kevin bradley said:


> thanks. Life sucks right now but everyone tells me time will heal me. So I cry, and I wait. and I wait.
> 
> Don't get too hung up on food. I overanalyzed foods and it did nothing for me. I'd probably just pick a decent food from a reputable source...limit the by products, get something with high meat content... and call it good.
> 
> ...




No need to apologize for sounding bitter.. I lurked the forum for a few days before joining and saw your posts about Harry, so I understand where you're coming from. We had a slightly similar situation with our first dog, wasn't cancer but whatever made her sick came out of nowhere. Still really sorry for what you went through, things will get better though..


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Kevin.....I can relate, I lost a very special Cavalier girl in January. Anyway....to the poster. If I were you, I'd just go with Wellness. It's a decent food, imho, and has canned, dry, soft treats, hard treats and food for small breeds, too. I would use the Wellness canned as a topper and a few times a week give them some Freshpet. Easypeesy. Petsmart carries Wellness now and they do have occasional sales. Good luck! Btw, I commend you for doing what you're doing!


----------

